

How Yahoo lost its way - muriithi
http://origin.mercurynews.com/google/ci_8592114?nclick_check=1?source=sb-reddit

======
pg
"The tech industry's giants - like Microsoft, Intel and Oracle - are famous
for ruthlessly dealing with competitors. Not Yahoo."

This is not a universal rule. Google and Apple didn't deal ruthlessly with
competitors.

~~~
tokipin
i heard second-hand about a theory/hypothesis saying that companies who focus
on countering their competition perform poorly compared to those who focus on
their market/potential market. it's pretty obvious i think. focusing solely on
the competition and the current market restricts the field of view to a tiny
subset of possibilities

i imagine it's related to what leads companies into performing feature-by-
feature comparisons of their products, as opposed to, say, creating an mp3
player whose design and construction completely ignores every other mp3 player
on the market, yet still manages to saturate it

